# Contactor con Bypass



## janemeto (Sep 25, 2010)

Alguien me puede dar una definicion de lo que es un bypass de contactor?

tengo entendido que es para desconectar un dispositivo de arranque tal como un arrancador suave o un variador de frecuencia una vez que este le ha dado la rampa de arranque al motor, y lo ha llevado a la velocidad nominal, y permite conectar el motor directo a la red ya sea en delta o en estrella. pero no consigo una definicion precisa de lo que consiste. espero sus opiniones... gracias


----------



## cargamsoft (Sep 29, 2010)

Creo que a lo que te refieres es a un Contactor de ByPass. Es un contactor comun y silvestre pero se usa para "puentear" al arrancador suave cuando éste ya ha terminado su rampa de aceleracion. Durante la rampa son los tiristores los que manejan la corriente de la carga, una vez finalizada la rampa, el arrancador acciona el contactor y hace el bypass a los tiristores, a partir de este momento es el contactor el accionamiento de la carga. En algunos arrancadores como los SIEMENS el contactor es interno y en otros casos el contactor es externo.

Espero haberte ayudado

Saludos


----------

